# مساحة الارض بالفدان والقيراط والسهم ( سؤال لعباقرة السيفيل) :



## hosh123 (7 مارس 2013)

[h=5]السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 

سؤال لعباقرة السيفيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كيف يمكن كتابه المساحة داخل قطع الاراضى بعد تقسيمها بالواحدات التاليه ( الفدان - القيراط - السهم ) علماً بإن مساحة الفدان = 4200.83 متر مربع به 24 قيراط كل قيراط به 24 سهم ...... منتظر الإجابات وسأقوم بعمل درس مخصوص للإسئلة التى سبق ذكرها فى صفحتنا على الفيس بوك ....[/h]FINGERPRINT VIDEOS 
ورابط الصفحة على الفيس بوك هو 
http://www.facebook.com/groups/253216288098006/​


----------



## hosh123 (8 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكمايه يا شباب فين الإجابات أو حتى المحاولات ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟...........


----------



## ahmed_maghrabe (8 مارس 2013)

اعطينا سؤال صريح حتى نجيب عنة


----------



## garary (9 مارس 2013)

من قائمة toolspace من Drawing Settings نختار Drawing Units ومنها نختار الوحدات المطلوبة


----------



## brraq (10 مارس 2013)

hosh123 قال:


> *السلام عليكم ورحمه الله
> 
> سؤال لعباقرة السيفيل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...






لنفرض اننا نريد حساب المساحة بوحدة الفدان التي تساوي 4200.83 متر مربع ساقوم بالتالي 

اولاً الوحدات التي اعمل عليها هي وحدات مترية




من toolspace اذهب الى setting ثم الى Parcel ثم الى Label Styles ثم الى area ثم الى Expresosins اكليك يمين واختر new ستظهر نافذة ال Expresosins اكتب اسم الوحدة الجديدة لتكون FADAN ثم اكليك على علامة الزائد الصغير اختر من القائمة التي ستظهر اختر Parcel Area ثم اختر علامة القسمة (/) اكتب قيمة الوحدة الجديدة كم تساوي متر وهي 4200.83

ثم من format result as اختر Area ثم ok 
 


نقوم باظافة الوحدة الجديدة الى Area selection label styel وذلك بالنقر على البارسل ثم خصائص البارسل والذهاب الى Area selection label styel ونقوم بعمل استيل جديد ونسمية على سبيل المثال Name Area By fadan ثم نذهب الى التبويب المسمى layoput من text من امام contain نفتح النافذة المسمى text component editor-contain سنجد الوحدة الجديدة قم باضافتها


----------



## hosh123 (27 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم 
إجابة السؤال بشكل فيديو على الرابط التالى 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7rSgsPRl3Y


----------

